# Yegua Report



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Hit the creek yesterday 1/31/16 in the afternoon. Started around 3:30 and fished till dark. Hit the 711 and went down from there. Caught 15 or so crappie with the majority only 8"-9". Caught 3 over 11", the only legal crappie I caught. Very few whites being caught though the best bite was right before sundown. I only caught one white but it was a nice one at almost 16". Took home the 4 fish.

Air temp was quite warm closer to 80, sunny, light wind down in the creek bottom. Water clarity was good with visibility 2' in some places, though some areas were stained. Had a light flow for the most part, water lever was down and still chilly to the touch.

Best baits pearl/chat curls and swimbaits 2"or smaller rigged on 1/16-1/8 oz color jigheads. I'll load a few pics later on.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I hear there is a wicked game warden up that way handing out 200 dollar tickets for not wearing blaze orange while fishing the creeks. He hit 1 family for 800 dollars, sounds kind of rough on the folks. No warning not to do that again. No wonder the Wardens have a bad reputation.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

firedog said:


> I hear there is a wicked game warden up that way handing out 200 dollar tickets for not wearing blaze orange while fishing the creeks. He hit 1 family for 800 dollars, sounds kind of rough on the folks. No warning not to do that again. No wonder the Wardens have a bad reputation.


Never heard of this law, may call and clarify this. I have ran into GW at lock and dam and they never said anything about that and here in the SanJac by my house. May call and ask today, is this a localized law..anyone???


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Some of the creeks around the lake are state property WMAs so you must follow there rules when fishing the creeks
*

Texas Blaze Orange Laws *

*All persons on public hunting lands* (state, national forests, and grasslands) during daylight hours must wear *at least 400 square inches of hunter orange material with orange headgear*, and at least *144 square inches appearing on both chest and back*.
Exempt from these requirements are:


persons hunting turkey, migratory birds, alligators, or desert bighorn sheep;
persons within the enclosed passenger compartment of a motor vehicle; or
persons within a designated campground, designated vehicle parking area, designated boat launching facility, or departmental check station.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Steven H said:


> Never heard of this law, may call and clarify this. I have ran into GW at lock and dam and they never said anything about that and here in the SanJac by my house. May call and ask today, is this a localized law..anyone???


He knows where I am fishing and yes you do have to wear orange at this location while fishing . The warden is somewhat lenient though. I have mine visible hanging on my backpack, orange vest and hat. There are several parts of the creek that run through the WMA. Usually as long at you have your orange with you and showing they won't say much when you are fishing.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I think lock and dam is different. Those creek around Lake Somevile are hunting ground for hunting Hog and stuff. So I do see why they make these law in-case of you being shot. But that pretty tough for not at least warning, because some do not know these law.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done guys I understand now. One the L&D, I got stopped under the bridge, warden had an old marlin 30-30 like my grandpa had, he ignored the 10 or so empty miller lite cans, but wrote me up for no throw cushion....even though I remarked "I am by myself who is gonna throw it to me?" Pd Crockett Co for that one, around $75 or so 20 yrs ago.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That warden wouldn't happen to be a hispanic guy would it (not that it has anything to do with it other than that's the only way I can remember to identify him)? If so it may be the same warden that used to love to give me and a buddy a hard time at a WMA around dime box. Threatened to give me a ticket once for not having orange on even though I was waterfowl hunting(see the exemptions to the rule). Claimed I still needed it when "afield" aka walking back and forth to the truck. Another time he checked us after a hunt, we were all legal, had all of our spent shells picked up and put in a bucket. He asked to see inside my truck and I obliged, he found a box of target load in my truck and accused me of hunting ducks with it, even though I had all of my spent cartridges packed and the target load was a full box.... I never got a ticket from him, I guess he just had nothing better to do than give college kids a hard time. On the other hand Agent Snow was an awesome game warden in that area. Always friendly and even helped us find some new areas to hunt that were off the beaten path. Truly a good guy, but he was an older gentlemen and I assume he's retired by now. 

Anyways, that's my rant. Glad you caught some fish Beaux


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

southpaw said:


> That warden wouldn't happen to be a hispanic guy would it (not that it has anything to do with it other than that's the only way I can remember to identify him)? If so it may be the same warden that used to love to give me and a buddy a hard time at a WMA around dime box. Threatened to give me a ticket once for not having orange on even though I was waterfowl hunting(see the exemptions to the rule). Claimed I still needed it when "afield" aka walking back and forth to the truck. Another time he checked us after a hunt, we were all legal, had all of our spent shells picked up and put in a bucket. He asked to see inside my truck and I obliged, he found a box of target load in my truck and accused me of hunting ducks with it, even though I had all of my spent cartridges packed and the target load was a full box.... I never got a ticket from him, I guess he just had nothing better to do than give college kids a hard time. On the other hand Agent Snow was an awesome game warden in that area. Always friendly and even helped us find some new areas to hunt that were off the beaten path. Truly a good guy, but he was an older gentlemen and I assume he's retired by now.
> 
> Anyways, that's my rant. Glad you caught some fish Beaux


I think that old feller retired, got a younger guy that replaced him. Cant remember his name right now, but he is a pretty nice guy. Talked to him on several occasions at Nails park during duck season, talked to him again yesterday as he was making his rounds at Irwin's Bridge. Good to see him out there regulating since we all knows what happens down there when everyone shows up this time of year.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I've talked to the younger GW as well. He's very nice. Saw him taking a guys stringer of crappie up to his truck this past weekend. Looked all undersized....


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

So if your in a yak going up Nails or Yegua are you supposed to have orange on?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I doubt it pertains to the lake/water. It says "public hunting lands" not water. If it was the water then everyone on the lake would have to wear it also as it is not specific to just creeks.


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Cool thanks. "Do not get out of the boat never leave the boat", quote from an old movie lol.The question might save me $200. I figured if hes giving tickets along the bank of the creek...... if he had a bad day, who knows. I am headed that way in the morn when I catch some I will report.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I went out last night and this morning to Nails Creek. Put in my yak at 10 PM and proceeded to Nails. There were two other boats out last night along with me. They did pretty well too. The crappie are stacking up int he deeper areas and hitting right at about 4-5 feet down. They mostly were not on any structure but instead using the bank slopes. You can see the crappie on your sonar int he deep "holes". I used jigs, jigs tipped with minnows and minnows only. They liked both jigs with and without the minnows. Black/char 1/8 or 1/16 oz head. The bite was very light. Most times I only saw my line or the cork move sideways. They did not like to take the bait down like usual. Got more catches by holding the rods and feeling the very light tap. No thump...just a tap. Water was 61 this morning and the creek was not too muddy with visibility in the 1-2 foot range. More muddy at mouth of creek. Saw about 5 launching this morning headed to nails. Everyone should be able to catch crappie in Nails Creek right now.


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

My gf and I launched our yaks out of nails and paddled up Yegua yesterday around 11am. Caught small black bass, guess should have went up Nails. Went to the bridge parking area on the way out I think that is 57, not real familiar with the area. That was my second time up there but will probably go back next week. Caught some small crappie along the bank around there maybe 8 inchers.It was sunny and warming up ,sun themselves be careful.the snakes were starting to come out and


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Man i always want to try the creek during the spawn. But those snake give me the goose bump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

There is a specific part of the creek that runs through a Wildlife Management Area. This is a public access area that does not require you to pay to get in to or park, or have any additional special permits. Hunting is allowed there year round. *You are only required to wear hunter orange in this specific area of the walk-in WMA. You will be issued a ticket if you are caught in that area without your orange on. *I don't really want to post the location of this specific area due to internet scouters, but its not exactly a secret to people who have been in the area before.


----------

